# شوفو سما قبل المرض منقول للصلاة من اجلها



## اغريغوريوس (20 أبريل 2008)

كم تاثرت عندما كنت اتصفح منتدي مسيحي ووجت هذا الموضوع 


مريضة بالسرطان عمرها 3 سنوات
شوفو سما قبل المرض
صلولها ربنا يرحمها ويشفيها 











































شوفو سما بعد المرض

























 الكنيسة فكانت تصير منها صلاة بلجاجة الى الله من اجله (اع 12 : 5)
*في كل ضيقهم تضايق و ملاك حضرته خلصهم بمحبته و رافته هو فكهم و رفعهم و حملهم كل الايام القديمة (اش 63 : 9)*صلاة الايمان تشفي المريض و الرب يقيمه (يع 5 : 15)
لا يتباطا الرب عن وعده كما يحسب قوم التباطؤ لكنه يتانى علينا (2بط 3 : 9)
اما منتظروا الرب فيجددون قوة يرفعون اجنحة كالنسور يركضون و لا يتعبون يمشون و لا يعيون (اش 40 : 31)​​[/SIZE]


----------



## eman88 (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شوفو سما قبل المرض منقول للصلاة من اجلها*

حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام الله يشفيها حرام طفلة بريئة مثل هاي والله اشي بقطع القلب بطلب من ربي يشفيها ويحط المرض في المهم هي تشفى وتعيش مثل باقي الاطفال مش تتعذب 
الله يحميها ويشفيها ويرجع الابتسامة على وجها يا رب 
بسم يسوع المسيح تشفى وتشوف حياتها


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شوفو سما قبل المرض منقول للصلاة من اجلها*

*وجعت قلبي بجد *

*ربنا يتمجد و يصنع معاها معجزة و يشفيها بشفاعة ام النور و جميع مصاف القديسين *

*آمين*​


----------



## peace_86 (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شوفو سما قبل المرض منقول للصلاة من اجلها*

من جد شي يعور القلب
:smil13: أنا أتأثر كثير بهذه الأمور..

نصلي للرب يسوع أن يشفي أبنته المسيكنة سما..


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شوفو سما قبل المرض منقول للصلاة من اجلها*

يا رب اسمع لصلاة قلوبنا وبدموعنا نصرخ لك و نترجااك تمجد يا الهنا واشفى هذه الزهره البريئه مما تعانيه من مرض و اوجااع ..امين يا رب لبى رجاااائنا.


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شوفو سما قبل المرض منقول للصلاة من اجلها*

*قلبى اتوجع بجد....ربنا يرحمنا ويرحمها .*


----------



## K A T Y (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شوفو سما قبل المرض منقول للصلاة من اجلها*

_*ربنا يشفيها ويخفف عنها*_​ 
_*بجد الواحد قلبه وجعه ومش عارفة اكتب حاجة*_​ 
_*بس كل اللي اقدر اقوله اننا هنرفع اسمها في صلوتنا*_​ 
_*ولتكن ارادة الرب*_​


----------



## جيلان (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شوفو سما قبل المرض منقول للصلاة من اجلها*

*يااااااه
ربنا يعزى اهلها بجد*


----------



## BITAR (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شوفو سما قبل المرض منقول للصلاة من اجلها*

*ربنا قادر ان يلهم اهلها الصبر*
*كقول الكتاب*
*يجرح ويعصب ويداه تشفيان*
*اذكرينا بصلواتك يا سما*
*امام عرش النعمه *​


----------



## fight the devil (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شوفو سما قبل المرض منقول للصلاة من اجلها*

*يارب يا حنّان تعال يارب ...تعال والمس بنتك سما حبيبتك الصغيره والتي تدللها وتحضنها وتضمها الى صدرك....


يارب نطلب منك باسم يسوع الشافي من كل مرض أن تسمع طلبتنا ....... 
لا يارب لا ترجعنا فارغين اليدين لانك لا تقبل ولا تسمح بذلك........... 
فلم يسمع من قبل ان عطشان ذهب الى ينبوع الماء ورجع عطشان...... 
لا ..لا.. لا لم يحصل هذا من قبل......يا رب فأنت ينبوع الشفاء والعطاء هل ترجعنا عطشانين من حبك لنا ..... نحن متأكدين لا تقبل بذالك......... 

امين باسم يسوع نطلب....​*


----------



## cuteledia (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شوفو سما قبل المرض منقول للصلاة من اجلها*

ربنا يقبل صلواتنا ويمد ايده ويشفيها ويعزي اهلها
الرب قادر علي كل شئ
صلاة ام النور والقدسيين تكون معاها


----------



## hokka_2020 (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شوفو سما قبل المرض منقول للصلاة من اجلها*

ااااااه شئ يوجع القلب بجد 
ربنا يشفيها ويصبر باباها ومامتها 
مارجرجس سريع الندهة  انشاء الله هيشفيها والبابا كيرلس
اكيد مش هيسبوها كده طبعا 
بس هى تجربة وهتعدى اكيد وكل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شوفو سما قبل المرض منقول للصلاة من اجلها*



hokka_2020 قال:


> ااااااه شئ يوجع القلب بجد
> ربنا يشفيها ويصبر باباها ومامتها
> مارجرجس سريع الندهة  انشاء الله هيشفيها والبابا كيرلس
> اكيد مش هيسبوها كده طبعا
> بس هى تجربة وهتعدى اكيد وكل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير​



*للآسف يا هوكا سما أنتقلت لمكان أفضل 

راحت لآحضان المسيح 

ربنا يعزى والديهااااااااا *​


----------



## rose24 (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شوفو سما قبل المرض منقول للصلاة من اجلها*

*ما اعرف شنو اكول
فعلا الكلام خلص من الحزن
ربي يرحمها برحمته ..ما ارتاحت بهذه الحياة..ترتاح بقرب ربنا والهنا الحبيب 
يسوع يعزي والديها..اميين*


----------

